# makita 2301fc in router lift



## john france (Nov 10, 2011)

Hi All,

I'm new to this forum so not quite `sure of the procedure for posting. Please abide with me if I make any mistakes.

I have a Makita 2301FC router which I would like to install in a router lift. I haven't come across any lifts which appear to be suitable , however there are some which will accommodate the Makita 3612. Does anyone know of a lift model which will accept the 2301FC, or conversely are the dimensions of the 3612 the same as the 2301FC? If the mountings of the two tools are the same or similar this will solve my problem. Any advice would be appreciated. Thank you.

regards 
John France


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, John,

Sorry, Can't help with your question.

I have a 3612C which I use for hand held work only. I have a Triton TRA001 mounted in a table with no lift.

I cannot find enough information on the 2301FC to answer your question.

Someone from the US may be able to help you.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Welcome John! Glad to have You join Us! I am not an expert on Your router, of the lift You talk about. There are many people who swear by them. Others will help You with that. Enjoy this forum!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings John and welcome to the router forums, we are glad to have you join us.


----------



## john france (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks James. Info on the 2301 appears to be scarce. What I have read suggests the 2301 superceded the 3612, so I was thinking or at least hoping the dimensions might be the same.


----------



## CJnAustell (Feb 12, 2012)

James, I would like to find the same info.
Planned to buy the 2301FC and make a table extension application to fit my old 70s model Rockwell table saw.
Have looked at this model extensively and like the reviews (and the twin LEDs) and 3-1/4 hp too. new to this line. would love more reviews and recommendations on the 2301FC versus other 3-1/4 HP routers especially the Bosch model. thanks.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I will look into this for you guys. Give me a couple days.


----------



## TheOakDude (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi there,
I ahve had rp2301fc for approx 3 months now. Simply awesome, some will say is rubbish as the hole at the bottom isnt huge and you cant get panel bits etc. This is not the case and it will do anything that you ask of it. The LED lights are cool and they work. I have to be truthfull though, prior to this makita I only had 2 cheapo routers which were C**p. I cant compare to anything of a similar standard. But I am a very happy bunny, cuts thru Oak like a knife thru butter, and manages to do panel raising with no sweat at all, even in 25mm Oak.
The De walt dw625ek can be had for approx £250.00 now as has been superceeded by the 626. Good deal when you think its the industry standard. I however am happy I made the right choice after using it in anger.
Hope this helps.


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

I think the easiest router lift for plunge routers that don't have a 'through the base' adjustment feature is to place a scissor jack under it. You have to make sure that your mounting plate is screwed to the table though.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Ok, here is the answer to the lift question: Bob at Router Technologies is in the process of writing the instructions for using a Router Raizer with the Makita RP2301FC. As soon as it is complete he is sending it to me and I will post the information here along with which model to order. This should be posted by tomorrow.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Here is Bob's answer: "Yes the Raizer will work in the new Makita RP2301FC. I do not have the instructions for this router yet but it's a very easy install which only requires one different step than the Makita 3612. For the RP2301FC the #1 Mainshaft is cut to 12" overall length, and after removing the original sub base you remove the 10mm nut to remove the original height adjustment rod. You must then enlarge that hole to 5/16". The #39 long housing bushing is used in place of the #16 short housing bushing to secure the #19 short drive nut. Other than this installation is the same as the Makita 3612.

This router requires the RZ100 kit."


----------



## CJnAustell (Feb 12, 2012)

*not sure about it*

not sure I like the sound of that answer.
hesitant to buy the 2301fc now.
need more information.
can you help me understand if they call for making hard adjustment to the 2301fc?
I assume that warranty would be in jeapardy if you make cuts to it.
Hopeful 2301fc could be used - like LED features and power.


----------



## Clover4 (Nov 19, 2011)

TheOakDude said:


> Hi there,
> I ahve had rp2301fc for approx 3 months now. Simply awesome, some will say is rubbish as the hole at the bottom isnt huge and you cant get panel bits etc. This is not the case and it will do anything that you ask of it. The LED lights are cool and they work. I have to be truthfull though, prior to this makita I only had 2 cheapo routers which were C**p. I cant compare to anything of a similar standard. But I am a very happy bunny, cuts thru Oak like a knife thru butter, and manages to do panel raising with no sweat at all, even in 25mm Oak.
> The De walt dw625ek can be had for approx £250.00 now as has been superceeded by the 626. Good deal when you think its the industry standard. I however am happy I made the right choice after using it in anger.
> Hope this helps.


Paul - how have you accomplished the panel raising with the Makita's sub base hole size? 

Rod


----------



## TheOakDude (Oct 11, 2011)

Rod,
as mentioned previously. Panel raising is only ever done in a table, when router fixed onto insert plate it is locked down in fully plunged state then panel raising bit inserted.
The size of the hole is irrelevant as you are never going to be plunging a panel raising bit thru it.
I will post pics soon.
thanks


----------



## pal (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi John and welcome.

The RP2301FC can be fitted to the UniLift . The mounting plate has to be flipped upside down I believe. If you contact Grahame Waterson - 03 9776 1521 at Professional Woodwork Supplies in Melbourne he will be able to help you out and arrange the correct mounting plate for the Makita.

Regards

Harold


----------



## Clover4 (Nov 19, 2011)

TheOakDude said:


> Rod,
> as mentioned previously. Panel raising is only ever done in a table, when router fixed onto insert plate it is locked down in fully plunged state then panel raising bit inserted.
> The size of the hole is irrelevant as you are never going to be plunging a panel raising bit thru it.
> I will post pics soon.
> thanks


Thanks Paul - I understand panel raising bits should only be used in a table. For the record, I don't have a table yet but have used my 2301 in the hand held state cutting dados and rabbets. What caused me to ask the question was due to reading on the forum about the limits of using the large panel raising bits (3+inch and larger) with this router and it's smaller sub-base opening. Forgive my ignorance on this one :sad: 

Rod


----------



## TheOakDude (Oct 11, 2011)

Rod,
no worries, glad to help.
I also was totally in the dark about this issue until I came to try it and some members were somewhat disparraging about this router indicating that I would be unable to use panel raising bits.
I was concerned at this as I needed to do exactly that. I found that these opinions were not based in fact rather based in a dislike of Makita products in general. I am happy for everyone to have their own opinions, this does not necessarily make them correct. I have since sucessfully done panel raising in 25mm thick white Oak with no problems at all. As I say it makes no difference whatsoever what size the base opening is as you will not be plunging the bit thru the base opening.
I will post some pics of my table and the insert plate with the router mounted along with the panel raising bits chucked up as soon as I get 5 mins. I am really busy with a newborn son 5 days old at the moment and also have to finish off some bookcases for a cust. Finding it impossible to find enough time to do much work..
thanks


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

Another option would be to make your own lift. I am new to woodworking, and I made one in a weekend. It was really very straightforward.


----------



## Clover4 (Nov 19, 2011)

Sounds good Paul! good luck with your little one! u prob need lots of sleep about now! I do not miss those days - :fie:

Chris - if you have a pic post 'er up!


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

Clover4 said:


> Sounds good Paul! good luck with your little one! u prob need lots of sleep about now! I do not miss those days - :fie:
> 
> Chris - if you have a pic post 'er up!


ONE pic? heh

here is my build thread ... lots of pics of the build.

http://www.routerforums.com/project-plans-how/33666-diy-router-table.html


----------

